# ALOHA from Maui



## GANJIRO (Nov 19, 2006)

ALOHA from Maui, Hawaii, first time here. My father is veteran of the Pacific Theatre an Officer in the US Army Amphibious Engineers Company B, 3rd Enginee Boat and Shore Regiment 3rd Engineer Special Brigade. He served in New Guinea and outlying Islands, the Philipines, and finally as occupation force first landing in Aomori, Japan before being transfered to Tokyo. He met my mom in 1949 in Tokyo, he getting injured in a Judo accident and being hospitalized, and my mom being his cute nurse. My mom was taken out of school at age 15 and recruited to be a nurse during the fire bombing of Tokyo treating civilian burn victims. My dad took part in the invasion of Lingayan Gulf during which his convoy spotted a enemy recon plane shadowing the invasion fleet. They openned up on this plane but it easily escaped. Years after the war he was sharing a drink with his brother-in-law (my mom's older sister's husband) who was at the time a school teacher. It turned out this Uncle who was a IJA pilot was flying that very plane my dad's convoy was shooting at. They became best of friends. I always remember this uncle from his facial burn scars received when shot down near end of war his goggles protecting his eyes so a goggle shaped area around his eyes free of scarring. He was a quiet gentle man from what I recall. He flew the Ki-46. I had family fighting on both sides.
I have been an avid modeler of 1/48, 1/50 scale WWII Pacific Theatre planes which started at age 7 the birthday my dad got me a P-38, a Zero, and a Hellcat all in 1/48 scale. Thanks for this great forum to discuss one of my favorite subjects!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 19, 2006)

Great story! Welcome aboard!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

Ganjiro I had family fighting on both sides as well except on the US and German sides. It allways makes for an interesting family history.


----------



## v2 (Nov 19, 2006)

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome to the site mate.


----------



## GANJIRO (Nov 20, 2006)

Mahalo a nui loa for the warm welcome, what a great international bunch here, I hope to post some flying adventures of my dad's in the South Pacific including a bombing mission he flew with the PBY "Black Cats" out of Sansapore, got an engine shot out on that one.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 20, 2006)

WELCOME!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 21, 2006)

i had relitives on both sides of WWII too, it'd actually make for an interesting thread to find out who amoungst us wouldn't be around if it wasn't for WWII..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

What sides were your relatives on, Lanc, besides the British side.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 21, 2006)

actually none on the British side per say! my grandad on my mother's side was in the Weirmarch (wasn't that long out of the Hitler Youth) and a great uncle on my mum's side was in the Aussie Navy, i've never really looked much into my family tree and have never asked through fear of upsetting people so for all i know there may have been more that served in armed forces, i know of a few that worked on the home front...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

Interesting, what country did the wiermarch fight for? 

My grandfather was in the German *Wehrmacht*.



Just kidding Lanc, I am not the best speller either.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 21, 2006)

i know i didn't spell it right but i'm damned if i'm looking it up  i _think_ i can spell Kreigsmarine right though  or is it ie


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello and welcome from down under!

Regards Wayne


----------

